# Second time around



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Why is it that there is never enough time do do it right the first time but always enough time to do it properly the second time?
I was pulling my hair out because some of my engines would derail one way but not the other. After looking very closely I noticed that some of the used track had sight humps one one track. Also, when I laid down the original track I just "eye balled" it. Needless to say, some bad joints also.:thumbsdown:
So, I pulled all of the track and the 7 turnout off and then spent the time to measure and insure the track section's were properly joined together. I checked and adjusted the side to side level too. 
The track is better but I am having problems with my 382 jumping the track. I believe that the pilot truck is the culprit. I have tried using a spring on the pilot truck but it didn't seem to have much effect. Still looking...:smilie_daumenneg:
Ah, the joys of post war American Flyers!:hah::hah::hah:


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I know in my haste to see things run I quickly toss it together.  Once together the problems show up, time to take a step back and set it up properly.

Gary


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, sounds like you are having some fun there. It will get better. Not uncommon
to have derails in any scale. Nature of the beast. I am surprised a spring did not fix
the pilot wheels coming off the track. A spring really fixed the pilot wheels on my 282 coming off the track. They never come off now. Another thing you might want to take
a look at is the crud build up on the pilot wheels. You know how plastic wheels get a coating of crud on them. I was shocked how thick the crud was on mine. A casual look
and I did not notice the crud. I took a small flat screw driver and scrapped the crud off.
Clean wheels and I think the flanges work better to keep the wheels on the rails. Are
you having derails at the turnouts? My 282 was terrible about pilot wheels coming off the rails till I cleaned and installed a spring. My wheels would come off and catch on a turnout and wreck the loco. Good luck.
You will get the problems resolved.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Mopac! I always look forward to your inputs. By coincidence, the engine that I am having trouble with is a 282 and it does derail thru the turnouts. I will try a new spring and look closer at the turnout alignments. A work in progress!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Check those wheels for crud also. And maybe a new spring will help. Good luck.

If a new spring doesn't work you might try adding weight to the pilot wheel frame.
Gotta keep those wheels down on the rails.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Sometimes we don't know if we are doing something properly until something goes wrong.

Experience is usually the best teacher. I prefer to learn from other's mistakes, but I've discovered a few on my own too!


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

BrokeC, 

One of my loops with original 1940 O27 track and 1121 remote switches has several "bumps", the worst is at the joint to one particular switch. I have not fixed any of them, yet, because two of the youngest grandsons still like to see if Baba's train will jump off the tracks.

swede


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I still have my first layout. Built sometime in the early 1980s. It is HO. A nice built 4X8.
I worked hard to get rid of any problems. I was proud of myself. I could run trains for
a couple hours with no derailments. I got so tired of that layout in a couple months. Too
many rookie mistakes. Too much track, too many loops, and I did an up and over with
too abrupt rise and fall. I had less than quality locomotives. When those engines came off the hill they came down more like a roller coaster. So very unrealistic. Layout is a storage 
table now. Still has track. So with some work you can get derailments to a minimum.
Hey, the real railroads have derailments also.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, I backed off my N Scale because the tolerances were a little difficult for my old eyes and hands. That is why I started with AF. Now it is easier, but the stock is almost as old as I am. A double wammy? It seems that I keep making the same mistakes as I did when I built my first layout in the 1970's. You would think that one would learn. :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Practice makes perfect, Broke. You and I are still relatively new to AF steamers.
It will get better and easier.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Is the 282 derailing just over switches, if so, is it thru the straight track or just the diverging track? Does it derail going both ways or just one way thru the switch? Is it one switch or all of your switches? If it's all the switches then I would look at the engine for answers, but if only one switch then look at that switch. Check the gauge on the lead truck and the drivers. You can spin the front axles 180 degrees to try the trailing axle at the front to see if that changes anything. If the spring is new and you've cleaned the wheels as mopac suggested then maybe try weighing the truck in small amounts. If it's one switch only causing the problem, swap it with another if you can and see if the derailing persists or stops. Sometimes the frog on the switch doesn't stay tight against the rail and can cause derailing. Check the spring tension on the plunger under the plate. The frog should be snug and not move easily once it is thrown. If it only derails after a few trips thru the switch then try this. I usually hit the switch controller after a few laps around the track to make sure the frog hasn't shifted off the rail from the engine going thru it because of the weight. Just a few things to try. You will figure it out I'm sure.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

cramden said:


> Sometimes the frog on the switch doesn't stay tight against the rail and can cause derailing. Check the spring tension on the plunger under the plate. The frog should be snug and not move easily once it is thrown. If it only derails after a few trips thru the switch then try this. I usually hit the switch controller after a few laps around the track to make sure the frog hasn't shifted off the rail from the engine going thru it because of the weight. Just a few things to try. You will figure it out I'm sure.


I had this problem with one of my switches. I stretched the spring that holds the frog against the track. It fixed the problem. It was only happening on the diverging rail. 

Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yd328 said:


> I had this problem with one of my switches. I stretched the spring that holds the frog against the track. It fixed the problem. It was only happening on the diverging rail.
> 
> Gary


The only problem with stretching the spring is that it will return to the original tension soon enough. Better to buy a new one, or make one up yourself. My local hardware store sells spring stock in every conceivable length and compression rate.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

It didn't start to happen until I ran the heavier Hudson. I'll have to take a ride down to the hardware store and pick up some springs.

Thanks Gary


----------

